# Bob Edwards Wins Excellence Award



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The American Society of Composers, Authors and Publishers (ASCAP) named XM Satellite Radio's "The Bob Edwards Show" as a recipient of this year's Deems Taylor Radio Broadcast Award for Overall Excellence in Music Coverage. The ASCAP award is one of three to be given to "The Bob Edwards Show" this year in recognition of "superior talk radio programming," XM said.

According to the company, Edwards' show was also awarded the Gabriel Award from the Catholic Academy for Communication Arts Professionals for his radio documentary on Father Greg Boyle of East Los Angeles. The piece centered on the community of activism of the priest who rehabilitated thousands of gang members into constructive members of society. Edwards is scheduled to receive the honor - his third Gabriel Award (the first given to a satellite radio program) - in Los Angeles this Friday, Oct. 20.

Edwards also received the Environmental Program Gold World Medal from The New York Festivals for another radio documentary "Exploding Heritage" focusing on mountain top removal coal mining in Eastern Kentucky.

"The Bob Edwards Show" airs on XM Public Radio (XM 133) weekday mornings and features in-depth interviews with newsmakers, journalists, entertainers and other figures. Edwards is scheduled to receive the ASCAP award at the 39th annual ASCAP Awards Ceremony on Dec. 7.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

